

Let the liquidation begin -- HP's 16GB TouchPad on sale for $99 - gregpilling
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/19/let-the-liquidation-begin-hps-16gb-touchpad-on-sale-for-99/

======
klausa
That's insane. They must be really, really desperate to get at least some
money back. According to iSuppli [1], TouchPad costs $306.65 to make. It's
over $200 lost on each one of those. It's going to be really tough for HP.

[1] [http://allthingsd.com/20110703/hps-touchpad-teardown-its-
dee...](http://allthingsd.com/20110703/hps-touchpad-teardown-its-deepest-
secrets-revealed/) (I couldn't find their (iSuppli) orignal article, I believe
it's behind some paywall.)

